
Ask HN: What's a small problem that bugs you in your every day life? - jameshk
We all have small things that annoy us every day. I&#x27;m curious, what are some of yours?
======
paulrpotts
Web pages that suddenly lock up Chrome for ten seconds or more while it
apparently does nothing.

Windows apparently starting up and launching apps quickly but then requiring
over a minute before anything will actually respond.

------
bwackwat
SoundCloud/Pandora/Spotify advertisements!

My employer blocking SoundCloud!

I'm too far from the NYSE ground floor to hack the market!

Four hours after drinking coffee I become tired!

Good internet forums turning into meme generators!

Tinder girls ignoring me!

* These are actual annoyances.

~~~
smt88
> _Tinder girls ignoring me!_

Highly recommend the book Modern Love. It's funny and entertaining, but it
will also make you feel better/differently about online dating.

------
beamatronic
In iOS, I cannot copy a block of text from within an SMS message that I have
received. I can only copy the entire block of text. I end up pasting it into
Notes, and THEN selecting only the text that I want, which I then paste into
its final destination app.

------
pavornyoh
Ability to write properly only when paper is turned 90 degrees clockwise.

------
NetTechM
Paper Coffee cups that drip every time you sip.

~~~
Arcten
Make sure that you are sipping from the side opposite the seam that runs up
the side of the cup. If you have a lid, put the hole on that opposite side as
well. I believe this reduces the dripping.

------
eip
Lack of bidets.

------
HoopleHead
Your face

